# bookmark viruses?



## staf

hi

i have just reloaded windows. before i did this, i exported all my firefox bookmarks onto a usb to import on the fresh firefox. now, i would like to know if there is ANY possibility that one or more of the bookmarks i have, have a virus please?

also, i would  like opinions on whethere or not 'firefox' browser has a chance of having a virus in the d/l? if so, what would be the safest browser to d/l in terms of infections.

thankyou


----------



## johnb35

Bookmarks themselves don't carry infections.  It's the actual website that may have malicious code involved with it.  And as long as you got the firefox download from the mozilla website or a trusted website, it won't contain any viruses.


----------

